

You want iPad with multitasking? Chinese made one. Apple logo included - JarekS
http://shanzai.com/index.php/market-mayhem/news/746-first-genuine-ipad-clone-runs-windows-7-on-atom

======
sunir
Does anyone have any sense of what the market is for these obviously
ridiculous knock offs? They are clearly expensive to make, they are endlessly
made, and so economics suggests they are profitable. Industrial spam.

It can't just be fools on eBay?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
> _these obviously ridiculous knock offs_

Infringements of intellectual property aside, in what way are such devices
ridiculous. So the battery life is poor, it's a bit heavy and Win7 isn't a
great tablet OS. Does that make this ridiculous?

~~~
padmanabhan01
This device is ridiculous in the same sense as how all those iPod clones
(looks like iPod, has iPod like controls, but no syncing) and iPhone clones
(like vTouch, etc, looks like iPhone but no app store) are ridiculous. These
imitations just try to be something else and do a bad job at it.

